# Everyone, please say hello to...



## secuono (Nov 5, 2016)

...My new ewe! 

She is a ghost sheep, since she ripped out her tag. Born in late April or in May.

Dam is a Bluefaced Leicester & sire a Border Cheviot. 

I was supposed to get a pure Border Cheviot, but then they showed us the mixes & this little & friendly girl came right up to me. She sniffed me all over & chose me, lol. She has nice wool & good personality.

We spent close to 45min looking at them all & almost came home with an April Cheviot. She lead fairly well for an unhandled wild thing. And when we went to see the 'parents', we came across some massive hogs that I had to touch & take pictures of.

I injured a tendon in my right hand yesterday, so DH had to drive me. And good thing he did or I would of likely brought home 2 ewes! =0

No name yet & still driving home.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 5, 2016)

Ahhhhh, how cute!!


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 5, 2016)

isn't she a cutie.  hate that you hurt your hand.  hope it doesn't slow you down to much.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 5, 2016)

Take care of that hand.  I've got a torn tendon in my foot right now and it can sure make life miserable.  Ice, and anti-inflammatories!


----------



## secuono (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## luvmypets (Nov 5, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 5, 2016)

Awwww, congrats!   She looks very nice  

Sorry about your hand, I hope it heals up fast.


----------



## secuono (Nov 5, 2016)

She came up several times to check me out. 

Will catch her tomorrow to pluck off the burs.


----------



## secuono (Nov 5, 2016)

I love her soft cheeks ♡, just like TT had.


----------



## TAH (Nov 5, 2016)

Congrats on the new addition
I love her look


----------



## animalmom (Nov 6, 2016)

Pretty girl.  TT was such a pretty sheepette.  Hope you find the right name for the new girl.


----------



## secuono (Nov 6, 2016)

Got about 30 burs out and a took a couple pictures before letting her go, didn't want to stress her too much.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 6, 2016)

I am loving that crimp 

She is so cute!


----------



## secuono (Nov 6, 2016)

She came up to me again tonight, even after catching her and annoying her. It is great how personable she is! I even got to pet her a little before she left. 

She'll be living in the dog yard until December 1st, then all the ewes will be put back together in their pastures and rams off in the horse pasture. The girls figure out their place in the flock all over again after breeding, so it's a good time to add a new face.


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 6, 2016)

She's ready adorable. congrats


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2016)

She's a pretty girl. I like her clean face and legs. I bet it is easier to keep her maintained.


----------



## secuono (Nov 6, 2016)

Keep a mowed pasture & the sheep stay clean. 

They(seller's flock) got out to an unmaintained area and they got burs on themselves. There's some of those annoying type that fall apart when you split hairs to remove them, ugh. 
The horse pasture isn't as nice as my ewe pastures, so the rams got a couple burs on a leg or nose. But raising pasture animals is all about growing and spoiling grass, not sheep, lol. 

She came up onto the deck again. Sheep love real decks, hate little platforms, but all have loved hanging out on the deck. Nothing there at all, but they come by and just stand around. Got to pet her some more. Will be catching her again tomorrow to remove some more burs.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 7, 2016)

A lot of the BFL look about her and a nice straight back. Her fleece will keep her warm in the cold weather, though. I like her.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2016)

We are trying to carve pasture out of briar infested woods. I'd better stick with my hair sheep.


----------



## secuono (Nov 8, 2016)

There's a cattle farm closer to town that has left one pasture a mess, it looks a lot like what all of our land looked like before I started mowing it obsessively. I'll get a picture next time I pass it if they haven't mowed it.

I'm just glad it wasn't all thorns or I wouldn't of gotten anywhere with it.


She greets me fairly regularly now. She got a thorn branch stuck to her, but she didn't want me yanking on it, so I'll have to catch her tonight after I'm done dealing with the dog neuter.

Going to call her Princess Tatiana.

Mother hates her, lol, but when I mentioned that she's just a baby and friendly that chose me, she decided to just call her a weirdo and not buttugly. lol. She agrees that Tatiana seems to fit her prissy fruu-fruu look.

Mother wants me to get her a tiara....Where does one even find a sheep tiara....??


----------



## secuono (Nov 8, 2016)

Gave her some grain and she let me pluck off the thorn twigs, she gathered a few more, lol. Then she let me scratch her neck for a few minutes while she finished off the grain.

What a crazy nice personality!

Got a short video of her saying hello before getting grain.


----------



## secuono (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## secuono (Nov 8, 2016)

Golly ♡ this cupcake!!


----------



## animalmom (Nov 9, 2016)

Pretty girls like having their picture taken.


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 9, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## secuono (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## secuono (Nov 20, 2016)

Took a few moments to hang out with some sheep. Tatiana ran right over for snuggles....and to check pockets for treats..lol. ♡


----------



## TAH (Nov 20, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## animalmom (Nov 21, 2016)

That smart girl has your number!  Such a cutie.


----------



## secuono (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 5, 2017)

Really nice looking animals...the Sheep!!


----------

